# Live for Speed GBAtemp skin



## laminaatplaat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm making a skin for the online racegame LFS (live for speed)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just started and it is the first time skinning an object 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










what do you guys think needs to be up there?


On a sidenote: Try the demo it is great fun! 3 cars and 1 track  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  www.lfs.net


----------



## Pulka (Feb 13, 2008)

L0L, nice.


----------

